# Want to sell old desktop, need help with price



## Davidius (May 20, 2008)

I have an Compaq Presario 5900T and would like to sell it for whatever price I can get. It has a Pentium III processer, 533 MHz, and 192 MB of RAM. 17" CRT monitor. Can I get _anything_ for this?


----------



## Virginia Marine (May 20, 2008)

Maybe $100 (if anything)... I'd recommend you donate it to a school/church. They may get much more use out of it and it would be much more valuable to them than anything you could make.
Blessings...


----------



## fredtgreco (May 20, 2008)

Did you run a search on eBay with the specs?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 20, 2008)

I know of a homeschool family who could use a old donated computer, they could pay shipping costs.


----------



## Davidius (May 20, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> I know of a homeschool family who could use a old donated computer, they could pay shipping costs.



Is it okay if it only has a regular modem (no ethernet port) and no software?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 20, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Pilgrim's Progeny said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a homeschool family who could use a old donated computer, they could pay shipping costs.
> ...


 
Does it have an OS?


----------



## Davidius (May 20, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim's Progeny said:
> ...



I think I can get Windows XP on it.

How would I ship it? Just get some boxes and newspaper?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 20, 2008)

Honestly, I have no idea, I can not imagine how much it would cost to ship. On top of that, I used to work for UPS, the chances of shipping all that without damage in aftermarket packaging is slim. As much as I would love to have it, it does not seem feasible. 

My suggestion is to put the word out locally, and find a taker nearby so as to avoid damage and extra costs. Maybe one of the nearby seminaries, seminarians are usually pretty poor and are forced to used the libraries for all their computer needs. They may jump right on it.


----------

